
Taking Mastodon security to the next level - TankerHQ
https://dev.to/tanker/taking-mastodon-security-to-the-next-level-part-1-encrypt-your-toots-2p00
======
Leace
Seems like a technical ad for their product. If the thread model includes
malicious admins then all bets are off as admins can change both server-side
and front-side code.

Some measure of security could be achieved using browser extensions (c.f.
Mailvelope or [https://stosb.com/blog/signed-web-
pages/](https://stosb.com/blog/signed-web-pages/)).

~~~
fenwick67
It's also part 1 of 2 and part 2 isn't out yet, which renders it basically
useless.

------
giancarlostoro
Interesting, and I bet you could do a browser plugin to handle some of this on
sites that don't support this. I wonder if OTR has a browser plugin.

